# Anyone using the Epson SureColor T3270



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone using the epson SureColor T3270 or any other Surecolor series?

Any feedback?
We are planning to get into sublimation and we have been looking at artisan 1430 and sawgrass sg800 but ran into the surecolor T3270 for around 2500 plus 1300 for the sawgrass inks. Any recommendation?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's an awful lot of money.

Cobra has the 1430 set up with a continuous ink system for around $600. Their ink is much cheaper too. cobraink.com


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

splathead said:


> That's an awful lot of money.
> 
> Cobra has the 1430 set up with a continuous ink system for around $600. Their ink is much cheaper too. cobraink.com


Thank you, we probably go this way then.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

splathead said:


> That's an awful lot of money.
> 
> Cobra has the 1430 set up with a continuous ink system for around $600. Their ink is much cheaper too. cobraink.com


I have an EPSON 7610 with Cobra ink but I am also thinking about the T3270. Here is why:

1.) 24" wide paper instead of 13". No more paper lines on shirts using a 16"x20" heat press.
2.) Roll paper option. No manual feeding page by page. 
3.) Tacky paper option. Roll paper can be tacky.
4.) Large, replaceable ink cartridges. No hassle with CIS or small cartridges.
5.) The printer actually "knows" the correct ink level. No unnecessary interruptions.
5.) Fast(er) printing speed.
6.) Built in automatic paper cutter.

So, the original question is still valid: *Anyone using the T3270 for sublimation?*


----------



## mimakichips (Jun 15, 2016)

splathead said:


> That's an awful lot of money.
> 
> Cobra has the 1430 set up with a continuous ink system for around $600. Their ink is much cheaper too. cobraink.com




Now. there are stable compatible chip for T3270. you also select any the third-party ink. it also very cheap.


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

42" mutoh with bulk system


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

The Surecolor T Series are a great printer for the price. The main consideration you want to make is how big of a printer do you need? 

After that, then I would seriously consider who you purchase from because they are going to be your primary source for help and information. Saving a couple of bucks on the printer or ink but not getting any support is not worth it!


----------

